# Do I have herpes?



## 3knd (Apr 13, 2012)

So, I went to vermint about a week ago, There was this guy sittin infront of a coffee shop, we drank for like 2 days and just made out a lot. he told me that he had hep C, so i got tested after that. and I didn't have anything -Phew- he didn't have any scars on his face. nothing. I also Bite my lips a lot, so maybe that could be a possibility. Uh, i don't have any swelling or pain. no body aches or anything like that. I have these small like bumps on my mouth. nothing that any could see even close up, but i don't know. I'm just kind of freaked out. and maybe I shouldn't be. I lick my lips a lot, and there is this one little speck that seems to just be there and not really hurt, like on a scale of 1 to 10 it's 1. So..could anyone give me any advice? maybe someone who has it?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 13, 2012)

im not trying to sound like a dick here, but have you tried googling it? last time i had an StD scare, i looked it up on WebMD and looked at lots of pictures, and thankfully they looked nothing like what i thought i had. of course this is NOT a replacement for getting tested in any way whatsoever, so you should really do that. herpes can only be detected with a blood test, so you'll have to go to a clinic for it.

but maybe looking up pictures and the kinds of symptoms involved will help alleviate some stress? it did for me at least until i could get tested.


----------



## Ekstasis (Apr 13, 2012)

Hep C is like 99.9% of the time passed blood to blood contact. Sharing needles or blood transfusions. It doesn't sound like you had any blood exposure. It's not passed through kissing. You are good to go. 

I am a nurse two years ago I worked at a drug rehab. I know this stuff. I took classes on Hep C. 

Did he have oral herpes also? They are different viruses. Herp is a possibility from making out, even without visual symptoms, but it sorta sounds like you are just stressing. I wouldn't make out with anyone else until you are sure. 

Like was mentioned look up pictures online.

If it makes you feel better ages ago, I thought I had genital herpes and went to Planned Parenthood freaked out over what turned out to be a ingrown hair. They laughed at me. 

I hope I helped some!


----------



## JannethintheWind (Apr 13, 2012)

i can not remember the name of the skin rash but i do remeber an ex of mine getting something similar to what you are talking about...really wish i could remember the name of it but benzoyl peroxide cleared it right up 
if they are small and do not itch...think it may be it


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 13, 2012)

maybe your just a crusty fucker


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 13, 2012)

go to a doctor


----------



## Nelco (Apr 13, 2012)

this whole thread is so funny i logged in just for shits and giggles


----------



## bardamu (Apr 13, 2012)

about 60% percent of the population has hsv-1 (oral) and many never manifest symptoms. There's really no reason to go to doctor if the symptoms are not really bothering you. Ibuprofen can work well if you have fever or pain, and if you really are having trouble you might want to look into anti-virals. Zinc and aloe can work well for the sores. But if you don't have really troublesome symptoms don't stress about it literally most people have it. Oh and don't go down on people while you have open sores hsv-1 can be transferred to genitals.


----------



## ped (Apr 14, 2012)

You should start a regime of TRiM5alpha, Zidovudine, MK-2048, Roferon A and Trichosanthin ASAP or you will surely die.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 14, 2012)

Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor Go to the doctor 

cxr - FUCK THE INTERNET CAN'T HELP YOU OMG


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, and your going to die


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 14, 2012)

HUMANCONTRAST said:


> Yes, and your going to die


 
and we're all going to hell. at least we'll be laughing the whole way there. and the music will be _awesome_.


----------



## 3knd (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, whatever were all gonna die. I'm not too worried or stressed about it anymore. I don't really have pains or anything like that. Thanks. I went to a needle exchange place and had a bottle of blood drawn and they didn't see anything. I'm just a hypo that freaks out over the smallest things. Again, thanks. And fuck all of you Immature faggots! *cough, Cough* HUMANCONTRAST.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Apr 19, 2012)

My feelings are so hurt. i'm going to cry. But i'm not a faggot.


----------



## Earth (Apr 20, 2012)

I thank God each day I am a loner.................................................................


----------



## Mouse (Apr 20, 2012)

from what I've heard, herpes (oral or genital) hurts like hell. So if you're not in pain, I wouldn't worry about it. Herpes seems like one of those things that if you get it, you'll fucking know it cuz it's painful and not pretty. 

you probably got stubble rash from making out like a school kid lol


----------



## Pixie Walden (Apr 20, 2012)

lmao taz you dont have herp


----------



## 3knd (Apr 22, 2012)

ahaha, thanks. definably NOT in Pain. 
waaazzzuuuppp Rachael?


----------



## 3knd (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, that happend about a month ago. still nothin'. I have this small little zit like thing near my mouth (not outside) doesn't hurt. Hm, maybe I need to brush my teeth or something.


----------

